# East Cape Bay Boat



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm sure they will be the first to release any info on their website and forum.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't say...... but it's going to be sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> Can't say...... but it's going to be sweeeeeet!!!


Well, duh. Its an ECC isn't it! ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

:TOPSECRET:


----------



## TSeck (Aug 14, 2018)

Pretty stiff competition in their price point.......


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

TSeck said:


> Pretty stiff competition in their price point.......


Coming up on 6 years later


----------

